# Tracking sheets



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

im sick of using a ton of paper & ink every time I go out. What do you guys use for keeping track of each time you go out?


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

HadiCoop said:


> im sick of using a ton of paper & ink every time I go out. What do you guys use for keeping track of each time you go out?


I use both sides of the paper....works out to only a half ton of paper and ink.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

I’m tjinking more along the lines of an excell program or something electronic....


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

I still use paper during the event but I do use excel spreadsheets to log everything. I need to update as well, it gets old reading chicken scratch from employees and subs. Some guys have tablets and/or laptops in the trucks. That would be nice until you spill a cup of go juice.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Have always used route sheets made in excell. Going to try some time and employee tracking this year with T Sheets app.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

How did the T sheets app work out for you? Pros cons


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We have log binders in each truck. They also contain maps and notes of each property. In out times depth condition etc and check the service performed. Note section if they talked to customer/came back for something/stopped for gas. 

The logs are processed the next day into excel spread sheet then added to that accounts monthly invoice. Any work done post storm:salt, clean up, hauling etc is written on a simple receipt ticket w carbon and stapled to a work order and then added to the same system. 

I use mileIQ for other purposes and am going to run it on some Walmart truck phones. It will accurately track times and routes. This year we are also doing photos for each service. More for ensuring the guys are consistent and accountable.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

White_Gold11 said:


> How did the T sheets app work out for you? Pros cons


We use tsheets for daily operations. I find for short term use, site to site guys forget to change job. We still use paper route sheets for snow removal


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

We are still old school paper sheets, a lot of check boxes for conditions and such so quicker to read when put into computer


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Exaktime...

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/time-card-app.172904/


----------

